# Setting up a cage for babies...



## VickieB (Apr 28, 2013)

I've looked through the posts for anything pertaining to the baby wire and couldn't find the topic I have questions on, so I'll ask it now. This is my first time to have rabbits. I bought 4 does and a buck. 2 of the does are bred and should hopefully (cross my fingers) kindle next Sunday. We are making the nest boxes today, and will put them in on Wednesday. My question is about the baby wire. Do most of you use hardware cloth? If you do, how do get it into the cages? I was thinking I would have to roll it up, and once inside the cage try to flatten it out. My sister told me the hardware cloth is like the other wire, very stiff. It seems like this would be quite a chore to have to do every time. Would it be easier to just have a couple of cages set aside for expecting does and their kits, or will the does not be happy in a new cage? 

I bought my cages at Tractor Supply. After pulling them out of the boxes I was really disappointed in the quality. The sides have wire mesh that is 1 inch by 3 inches, and I'm certain I will need to have baby wire running up the sides to keep babies from dropping out. Does the rabbit poo fall through the baby wire, and if it doesn't how do you keep the cages clean? If I run the baby wire up the sides it will be almost impossible for me to keep these very clean, yet the sides need the baby wire MORE than the bottom does. 

Also, how long does the baby wire generally stay in the cage before you take it out?

I've noticed no one mentioning these issues, so I'm hoping these are going to be problems that will work themselves out as I live through my first litters. But if you have words of advice I would certainly appreciate them!


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 28, 2013)

You can get metal guards that fit the dimentions of the cage. They are really nice. Pop rite in.
As for the bottom I have not worried about that. Have not had any fall thru the bottom.


----------



## VickieB (Apr 28, 2013)

Alsea1, you don't use the hardware cloth? That's a relief! The rabbits I'm raising are really large. The lady I bought them from called them Production White. Her stock came from Texas A&M and were a cross of NZWs and Altex.  The bottom wire of the cage is really small (1/2 inch by 1 inch) and I was hoping it would keep in the babies.


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 28, 2013)

I have read about the Altex rabbits.
Hard to come by though.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 28, 2013)

*All of my cages and all the ones I have seen are made with 1/2" x 3/4" or so wire on the bottom and 1" x 2" on the sides and top. This is the easiest as you don't have to worry about the babies falling out! And the poo goes right through. *


----------



## secuono (Apr 28, 2013)

Just wire the hardware cloth on the outside of the cages.


----------



## VickieB (Apr 28, 2013)

Alsea1, I went to Tractor Supply for the metal guards and didn't see any. Then I went online to see if there were any guards for this brand of cage and couldn't see anything like that listed. Where did you get your guards?


----------

